# Desaparecimento do lago Tempanos no Chile



## rijo (11 Abr 2008 às 15:54)

​


> Un grupo de expertos chilenos investiga la desaparición del agua de un lago en la región austral de Magallanes, según han informado este miércoles fuentes oficiales. Según el director regional de la Corporación Nacional Forestal (Conaf), Juan José Romero, en el lugar donde estaba el lago Témpanos, a unos dos mil kilómetros al sur de Santiago, solo ha quedado una cavidad de 30 metros de profundidad. Según publica la edición digital del diario chileo El Mercurio, una de las razones a las que apuntan los lugareños es que el terremoto que sacudió en abril a la región de Aisén podría haber formado la grieta que absorvió el agua del lago.
> 
> El hecho fue descubierto a fines de mayo pasado por funcionarios de Conaf, que están a cargo de un proyecto para la conservación del Huemul, un venado originario del sur de Chile que está en peligro de extinción, tal y como ha explicado Romero a radio Cooperativa. Sin embargo, cuando estos funcionarios patrullaron la zona en abril, no detectaron ningún hecho anormal.
> 
> ...


----------

